# Possible Scam?



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Saw this on Craigslist. I think it might possibly be a scam🤣🤣

*HONDA EU7000IS Generator low hours electric start - $815*










ORIGINAL OWNER, LIKE NEW, LOW HOURS, HONDA EU7000IS electric start generator, only used occasionally for power outages, Electric start, excuses, needs nothing. Auto choke, just turn the key.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

go see!
you never know!
and it could be hot. so check the hot sheets.
what are the hours?

some folks right now are selling every thing just to get by...
under 1k is suspect.
but take a couple of heaters with you and test run!
pull the dip stick and look at the oil.

and do not give them your address! lol!


----------



## Mike M (Sep 5, 2021)

Definitely worth a look......
It could be a diamond-in-the-rough!
I'd check it out "if" it's local.
Test (as above).
For that price you could purchase'n flip...


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

I dunno... If that's all they wanted for it, I think they could have taken it to a pawn shop and got more than that and saved themselves the aggravation of dealing with buyers. Don't know about your neck of the woods, but around here, if it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

It does make your spidey-sense tingle. Caveat emptor.

Are you sure that's not just a cardboard picture of an EU7000is? 😄 It HAS happened before.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Exactly, a generic picture possibly. When you show up it’s actually a Chinese knockoff. It’s worth a look of course, but ask to see the original sales receipt if not sure if it’s a genuine Honda. However, I’ve yet to see a knockoff look exactly like the original. They say that the best way to discover a fake is to “know the real thing”.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Well, again, around here it's just a way to fish for phone numbers. They never even answer the phone, they just collect the phone numbers that call enquiring about the item.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

It's a scam. According to Woody it's a travesty of a mockery of a scam of a mockery of a travesty of two mockeries of a scam. Why was the picture of it made in the middle of what appears to be a rural road? STOLEN? Is it being fenced? It appears that it was pushed out into the middle of a rural road where they took this picture. Then it was pushed back into the bushes until a potential meet for sale is scheduled when they will go back and retrieve it. Get the frame number and contact the local police and Honda as well. If it was sold any dealer would have registered it with Honda for warranty purposes. Possibly dealers have the ability to search the Honda database. Ask the dealer to call the owner (privacy laws preclude him from giving that info to you.) That should vet it, or allow the cops to recover it.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Usually, if a Craigslist ad is too good to be true, the seller will have some sob story about having had to move or go into the military, and will want you to send payment somewhere far away. Beware!

That same generator is for sale for $809 in Boston...
*HONDA PORTABLE INJECTED GENERATOR - $809 (....*boston....*>) *
EXTREMELY QUIET PORTABLE HONDA INVERTER GENERATOR EU7000IS WITH ONLY 89 HRS. THE GENERATOR PRACTICALLY NEW. TEXT ME AT-(7 2 0) 5 83 -31 78 








HONDA PORTABLE INJECTED GENERATOR - tools - by owner - sale


EXTREMELY QUIET PORTABLE HONDA INVERTER GENERATOR EU7000IS WITH ONLY 89 HRS. THE GENERATOR PRACTICALLY NEW. TEXT ME AT-(7 2 0) 5 83 -31 78



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

tabora said:


> Usually, if a Craigslist ad is too good to be true, the seller will have some sob story about having had to move or go into the military, and will want you to send payment somewhere far away. Beware!
> 
> That same generator is for sale for $809 in Boston...
> *HONDA PORTABLE INJECTED GENERATOR - $809 (....boston....>) *
> ...


Yup! Looks just like the same ad except mine only had the one picture of the side open. And mine is $19 more expensive. So that must mean mine is the real one


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

tabora said:


> Usually, if a Craigslist ad is too good to be true, the seller will have some sob story about having had to move or go into the military, and will want you to send payment somewhere far away. Beware!
> 
> That same generator is for sale for $809 in Boston...
> *HONDA PORTABLE INJECTED GENERATOR - $809 (....boston....>) *
> ...


denver colorado number for a boston generator?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

OrlyP said:


> It does make your spidey-sense tingle. Caveat emptor.
> 
> Are you sure that's not just a cardboard picture of an EU7000is? 😄 It HAS happened before.


That was a real thing… pictures of PlayStation 5 on eBay selling for hundreds because people didn’t thoroughly read the description.

I vote scam.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Bluwolf said:


> Saw this on Craigslist. I think it might possibly be a scam🤣🤣
> 
> *HONDA EU7000IS Generator low hours electric start - $815*
> 
> ...


For S&G's I want to Craigslist North NJ and happen to see this listed for $802, though I believe the side panel was closed but the background and the machine were the same  .


----------



## plannersteve (Nov 20, 2021)

tabora said:


> Usually, if a Craigslist ad is too good to be true, the seller will have some sob story about having had to move or go into the military, and will want you to send payment somewhere far away. Beware!
> 
> That same generator is for sale for $809 in Boston...
> *HONDA PORTABLE INJECTED GENERATOR - $809 (....boston....>) *
> ...


Good find Tabora. This is a scam. I saw the same thing with boats this summer. I have no idea what happens when you call the number.


----------

